# Spawn Sacks



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello All!

I have recently started to try and utilize spawn sacks far more in my steelhead fishing though I still love my voodoo jigs! I wanted to try and get more information on how guys fish them around here. I have been loading my shot and attempting to drag the drift out a bit as I have seen other anglers do. My question would be how you are rigging them when drift fishing typically.

Also, I typically release all the fish I catch or give them to another angler who is looking to eat them. So for eggs, I have been using Pautzkee's Premium Trout Eggs I have tried curing them and uncured and was wondering if there was anyone else using them and what they have found. If the eggs are actually rubbish, is there a way to buy fresher eggs in the Cleveland area? 

I appreciate all your advice!

Happy Fishing


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Bestbaits sells eggs, better quality than the pautzke ones IMO. I usually fish them with a #12 eagle claw egg hook with shot above and a float.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Sacrifice a laden, jig caught steel female for the smoker and make your own nichel/dime sized sacks. I have zero faith in “bottled”, store-bought eggs. I’m sure someone has caught some on them but I never have. I’ve used them(unsuccessfully) and always go back to my maribou jigs whenever I’m out of eggs. The kids used to catch stocked rainbows on them at Kid Derbies but those were so scrawny and hungry, they’d eat a wad of gum. Wild steelies know the difference between manufactured and real steelie eggs. Actually, it’s an enjoyable pasttime to make up a bunch. JMO!


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

Most of the time I use no weight at all with sacs or skein. Especially in clearish water.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

You can purchase fresh cured or uncured eggs locally. Check with Erie Outfitters (Craig) - I'd call first to see if he has any. Then you can cure or use them as they are. In the past I've bought some loose eggs from Superior Outfitters online and they weren't too bad honestly but fresh is best. CJ is right in saying best to catch your own egg wagon and cure them yourself. Check out some youtube vids on curing - most common cure around here is just a basic salt cure.

There is a plethora of ways to drift eggs. Some guys bottom bounce them, you can fish under a float, chuck n duck for the fly guys (oxymoron?). Me personally, under a float. Depending on water speed as long as the eggs are ticking bottom or you can even drag bottom and you'll hook up. They're naturally buoyant so as long as they are presented in a natural way you can't go wrong.


----------



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

I’m really not smart enough to get into the super complex/fine tuned shot patterns that some guys use nor am I even remotely patient enough to rig them. I just go with a standard shot pattern based on whatever float I’m using - usually some combination of SSG, AAA, AB, and BB.

Also, Harbor Bait in Painesville sells sacs - pretty sure he uses brown trout eggs if that matters either way to you.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

brown trout eggs rule ......and my favorite sack color for tyin is blue.. some great advice up here..


----------

